# whats in the humidor.



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

If is smoke less is have a bigger collection at the moment.

The 5Vegas maddys, RP sungrowns, and the feugos all came in today. Not shown are a few throwaways to give out on the golf course and a 4 or 
5 singles in the travel humidor at the girlfriends place.


















And the tupperadore keeping it all comfy till I complete my next project.

Rb


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice shipment. Be sure to show off your next "project".


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

BTcigars said:


> Nice shipment. Be sure to show off your next "project".


AHHHH the project....

I have a TV Armoire that is about to be rendered useless once i get a tv larger than 32".... SO........................ im going to convert it into a wine / liquor / cigar cabinet... going to hang wine glass slides, put in wine racks and a shelf probably , and the bottom 2 holes are going to be filled w/ 2 slide out humidors (drawer style)... 








thats the early plan atleast.. probably going to start cutting wood in the next week or so..
rb


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

cant wait to see the final product


----------



## mreast (Jul 27, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea I'm close to getting rid of mine as well now if only I had any carpenter skills


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

mreast said:


> Sounds like a great idea I'm close to getting rid of mine as well now if only I had any carpenter skills


just find a mini fridge on CL for like $15 and just dont plug it in....... wallah, no skills needed


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

i have MILD wood working skills, but my buddy and i are going to attack it and see what happens.. 

im thinking basically a top opening box (humidor) w/ a facial to fill the gap. bottom slide drawer rails..

going to start on the boxes soon..

wish me luck 

rb


----------



## mreast (Jul 27, 2010)

gibson_es said:


> just find a mini fridge on CL for like $15 and just dont plug it in....... wallah, no skills needed


sweet deal must read up I have a nice size humidor right now about a 200 ct only half filled but hopefully itll be full soon : )


----------



## z0diac (May 18, 2010)

The left side is mostly just cubans, the right size is mostly a 10pc Rocky Patel sampler, with 10 Esteban Carrera robustos underneath them (which I have no tried yet).


----------

